# One of my Girls



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is one of my girls,I got her just before my old Shepherd died 
But she gave my old dog a new life for a good few months but she misses her so much now :
She is 11months old now [7months in photo],Millie died just before Xmas,she was 12years old,and died on my lap with my terrier [Phoebe] and Mya [Shepherd]by her side....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry about your old girl ,, christmas must of been a sad time for you. She looks right at home layed there on the settee,,,,,,,,, lovely looking dog,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes it was hard,but the vet had only given her a few weeks ,that was in May.So we were glad of the extra time with such a special girl...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its a sad time ,when we have to say good bye to our much loved pets,,, lets hope you have many years with your beautiful young lady that you have still got,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks...for your kind words.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Thanks...for your kind words.....


 your welcome,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is gorgeous  sorry for the loss of your old dog its such a dificult time.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

lovely pic for your beautiful girl. 
sorry about your loss


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thankyou for your kind words.They become one of your family,she has gone but she will NEVER be forgotten.....And Mya well she is a gem.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic


Shes a beatuifull dog - soz abot ur loss


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mya had her first sight of snow this morning,very funny......


----------



## Bohemian Yahoo (Apr 5, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I'm very sorry for your loss. I do think those pets left behind miss a beloved friend as much as we do.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She's really beautiful.

Sue


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thankyou all...............


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely dog


----------

